# Video format for 3d - Samsung es6500



## Boman (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I'll have my home theater all ready to rock by the end of monday the 18th. Now my Samsung UN55es6500 is capable of playing 3D movies. I have an IMAX3D video on my PC and would like to convert the file from a .MKV to a supported extension for this TV and load said file onto an external hard-drive and play through my TV via USB. I'm pretty sure that the Samsung 6 series are not able to play an MKV file.

File - IMAX Under The Sea 3D (2010)[Eng-Fra-Esp][1080p MKV].mkv

My question: I have Total Video Converter on this PC and am able to convert this MKV to a number of different file types. I have no idea which would be best..

Available formats:

3GP, ASF, AVI, FLV, GIF, MOV, MP4, MPEG, SWF, TS, WMV

AVCHD, WMV-HD, DivX-HD, Xvid-HD, FLV-HD, MOV-HD, MP4-HD

Which of these has the potential for best quality? the file is already 1080p SidebySide 3d.

Thanks a ton for the advice!

- Boman


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would guess that MPEG would be the most compatible and DiVx HD probably having the best quality. I would experiment with the various codecs to find the one that looks the best to you. Shame you do not have an OPPO BDP-93 or 95 as they can handle MKV Files without conversion.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Boman (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I will give it a shot.

Sorry for the noob questions but was is the Oppo 93/95? Blu-ray player?

I'm new to home theater  I've got a PS3 for now.

What is the price range of the 2? It would definitely make sense to have a player that supports MKV as I've got a few files with that extension.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OPPO truly is an fantastic maker of Blu-Ray Players and prior DVD Players. Unfortunately, the BDP-93 costs $500 and the BDP-95 costs $1000 so they are certainly not cheap. However, they do support many Container Formats including ISO provided the latest Firmware Update has not been performed. Many Owners have skipped the latest FW because of that very thing. Myself included. OPPO's also have some of the best resale value of any AV Component out there and best of the best Customer Support.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I can certainly attest to the resale value of Oppo BDPs; I've been looking for a 83 but can't find one for under ~$350. BTW-Oppos are also excellent (reference quality) CD and SA-CD players too; several high-end companies take Oppo players, change some parts, re-badge them and sell them for a couple of thousand dollars.


----------



## Boman (May 9, 2012)

I'm interested in the oppo bdp-93.. I've been reading about it online for a few days now. Have you guys got any idea as to which site or where to purchase this in Canada? I'm in Vancouver, BC. It seems BestBuy doesn't sell these items.


----------

